# hacking up the exhaust tomorrow.... 01 2.8 v6



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*hacking up the exhaust tomorrow.... 99 2.8 v6 avant*

my cats are apparently shot, so i got two highflow 2.25" universal cats, 2 flex pieces, and a bunch exhaust pipes. So will i'm under there replacing the cats, should i eliminate the resonators, and/or the mid-mufflers... I wouldn't mind a little more rumble, but would just the two rear mufflers be quiet enough?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: hacking up the exhaust tomorrow.... 99 2.8 v6 avant (ironmule)*

Should be fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: hacking up the exhaust tomorrow.... 99 2.8 v6 avant (ironmule)*

I'm interested in how this project went for you; what you used, how it sounds, etc.
I have a hole blown through my passenger side flex joint in my '01 and have been rocking some heavy duty exhaust tape and tin cans all winter. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif While it does sound nice from inside (and out to a degree) I've been looking to get it fixed up now that its warmer out. Unfortunately I have yet to find a full system to mount up myself so I may have to bite the bullet and buy some parts to have someone do for me.
If you could let me know your experience I'd appreciate it!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: hacking up the exhaust tomorrow.... 99 2.8 v6 avant (GilliamII)*

i would of taken a picture of the final product but i would of been posted in the "doing it wrong" thread. i mean it works, but i double welded everything and it looks like crap. I started with cutting just ahead of the broken flex joints and removed everything just passed the resonators. the problem was the factory exhaust isn't round where i made those cuts so scabbing in new pieces is a pain: hammer, weld, etc... all while lying on my back. i ended up welding the resonators back in because i thought it was loud(except it was because i didn't tighten up the o2 sensors on my first attempt). so basically i just did 2.25 flex joints, hi-flow cats, and about (2) 30" stick of tubing. It got me a new inspection sticker, right before the check engine light came back on







.


----------

